# Seriously impressed with this scratch remover



## simonwooTTon (Nov 29, 2009)

Just used some Farecla G3 Scratch Remover (stage 2 of their 4 stage system) and I'm really impressed - which is rare. I've tried several other products previously including Meguiars etc. but with little success. Based on the results I got today, I'm looking at getting the other products in the G3 system and wondered what results others have seen ? I'm getting more swirl effects on the doors of my Phantom Black TT and hopefully these products can help. Advice/suggestions welcome!


----------



## AfterHouR (Feb 8, 2012)

I have tried all sorts of polishes, scratch removers, paint rejuvenators and can not go past Bilt Hamber cleanser Polish, it is a filler, swirl remover, rejuvenator all in one and is absolutely fantastic nothing else comes close.....

I have just finished detailing my BMW today and on a 14 year old car its stunning....


----------



## TTConvertible07 (Jan 23, 2012)

I 100% AGREE I have only tried a few of the of the shelf brand names with ok results but now with Bilt Hamber I find it very hard to even consider anything else.


----------

